# 5000 fois merci, egueule !!!



## DDT

Quoi dire ? Que t'es helpful et très nice ? Nah, ça sonnerait comme de la flatterie...  

*Bravo egueule !!!​*
  ​
DDT


----------



## ILT

*Félicitations!!!!*​* 
Congratulations egueule on your postiversary, and thanks for everything *


----------



## Jana337

Oh, that was really fast!

*Félicitations!*

Great to have you here! 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci beaucoup
DDT ,
et ILT, 
et JANA (you deserve capital letters too )

I am so glad I came back: I missed you all. 
Now I am home.


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome Home!!


 festivities​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS EGUEULE!!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Aupick

You're clearly back into the swing of things!

Glad to have you back, and congratulations!


----------



## Agnès E.

Enfin de retour, ma cocotte ! 
Voici cinq mille oeufs en chocolat pour fêter ça !

Quacot


----------



## la reine victoria

Felicitations Eguele!

** * * * * * * * * **
​Pour toi ​

​La Reine V​


----------



## elroy

_*Félicitations!*_

_C'est super que tu sois de retour!  _
_J'en avais quasiment abandonné tout espoir._​


----------



## JazzByChas

Bien sûr que nous te donnons cinq-milles de félicitations!

Ton perspicacité et ton sagacité et ton hemeur nous donnent un expérience memorable, et apprecié.

Bon chance, et plusiers plus de postes!


----------



## LV4-26

4998.....4999...et...et...Cinq m....Comment ça 5025 ? Ah bon, déjà ?
C'est ce qui s'appelle mettre les bouchées doubles. Et c'est très bien comme ça : tu peux poster jusqu'à l'indigestion, ce n'est pas moi qui m'en plaindrai.
Pour changer un peu des ficelles,  je t'adresse toutes mes Vélizy-sations et mes frêles hésitations !


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Eguele: You were gone for so long, and already you're ahead of the game in milestones!  *

Congratulations!


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations, and welcome back.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cuchu
......Mei 
..........Aupick
...............Agnès
....................LRV
........................Elroy
............................Chas
................................Jean-Mi
.................................... Venus 
......................................... Kelly

............................................... ...Merci !



Merci mes amis - même si je ne vous ai jamais vus, laissez-moi vous serrer sur mon coeur virtuel.


----------



## geve

Un vent d'egueule souffle sur le forum franco-anglais... et il ne s'en porte que mieux ! 
Joyeux postiversaire Egueule !


----------



## Cath.S.

*Merci Geve* 
Toi aussi tu as droit à une délicate étreinte.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Now I am home.


Ain't it swell!
Ce n'est vraiment bien que chez soi ou quelque chose du genre.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*5,000+ *
*C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S,*
*EGUEULE! *
*It's good to have you back.  *​


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci Charlie, merci La Grive !


----------



## anangelaway

Oh la la! J'étais où!?!​ 
 Egueule, *MERCI* 5000 fois!  ​ 

*Tu veux une petite crêpe ?   *​


----------

